# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Ndihme ne pozicionimin e <DIV>  me CSS

## FareTop

Mirdita,

Kerkoj pak ndihme ne css, per *pozicionimin e <DIV>* ne nje faqe .

faqen e kam bere por nuk po e rakordoj dot qe te afishohet njesoj ne firefox e IE, pra nqs ka ndonje qe e zotron mire kete teknike dhe qe do te kete pak kohe dhe vullnet te me japi ne dore,  do te me bente nder.

flm

----------


## Baptist

E ke te pozicionuar absolutisht apo relativisht DIV tagun?
E dyta sill ca nga kodi te shohim ku eshte bere leshimi se keshtu s'te ndihmojme dot.

----------


## xfiles

shembull pozicionim absolut ne faqe:
<div style="position:absolute;left:785;top:125;width:20  3;height:48" ></div>

shembull pozicionim relativ sipas nje elementi qe e permban:
<div id="container">
<div style="position:inherit;left:785;top:125;width:203  ;height:48" ></div>
</div>

keto me siper duhet te funksionojn mire si ne IE si ne Mozilla.

----------


## Baptist

Te rasti "inherit" mund te ndodhe nje diskrepance prej 10px ne varesi nga browseri dhe pasi qe eshte CSS2 shumica e browsereve pak me te vjeter nuk do ta kuptojne. "relative" do te ishte pak me interkompatibile por ketu vjen deri te ajo diskrepanca +-10px qe permendem. Cdo gje varet nga "parent lementi dhe sa eshte formuluar "mire" ai.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

